# Over/Under Watering? Leaves curled under



## WubDaBuds (Nov 15, 2006)

*
I took a few picks and prayed **BTG** could have a looky at the issues I see developing. :clap: *
*
You guys have massive experience and I am quite new at this.... 1st grow ever.  

So please, any of you old timers give me yer honest opion on this grow.


*
* Curled leaves (downward) - 80% of all leaves top-middle-bottom*
* Plants are mostly DARK GREEN*
* New growth quite bright green** 
Temps run 69F (bottom at buckets) to 89F at (tops closest to light)

400w HPS set at 18" for 90% of Veg. stage so far.
(trying it at aprox 12" today for a bit while I can keep an eye on it)

 I seem to have to water my 6 gal buckets every 3rd day (Monday and Wednesday) I give them each about 1/3 of a gallon of plain tap water left out for 48 hours (helps with the chemicals.... right?)

The buckets are full of holes at the bottom... but when I water none comes out most of the time.... EXCEPT the last time I watered, the one in the middle/back row flowed out nice. **Am I under watering? - Or maybe 'cuz I'm a newbie I just think I am but I'm over watering?*

















*
4" exhaust fan running 24/7 through a **DIY 30" X 6" Active Carbon Filter** to outdoors + a 6" in-line fan pushing cool garage air in 27/4

Grow area is only 36" X 36" total under steps - my access is through my garage workbench (so I face in from under lower steps to taller grow area)

(I only have one area, so clones will require some engineering)

Currently I am thinking the chicken wire training thing.... what ya think?
*
*
*


----------



## Growdude (Nov 15, 2006)

What is the PH of the water you use? PH of the soil?

Water when the top 2" of soil is dry, water till you see a little come out the bottom.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 15, 2006)

Hey WubDaBuds, you don't mention any nutrients. What are you using?

You should water by the weight of the containers until you have an idea how often to water. The plants look to me like they're under watered perhaps, but it also depends on what nutes you're giving them.

Also, that light should never be closer than 18 inches from the tops. The infrared from the bulb can kill your plants if the light is too close.

Give us some more info man. We'll see if we can save those ladies!


----------



## rickhunt (Nov 15, 2006)

leaves turning down toooo much water,leaves turning up toooo much fert,leaves drooping not enough water


----------



## HGB (Nov 16, 2006)

1/3 gallon of water seems way to little to me... Try for 10% run off then let dry out .... for a 5 gallon bucket i use 1 gallon of water and get around 1 cup of run  off or 10%

I really dont see any thing else wrong cept there thirsty


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 16, 2006)

*Thanks for all the help guys. 

For now I'm going with "too dry".... so I watered last night:

Each plant got 1/2 gallon with run off from each one... slow pour.

The water got treated with 1/4 strength "Miracle-Gro Quick Start - Planting & Transplant Soution" 4-12-4

I WILL NOT water again until Mon. 11-27-06 unless the plants wilt like crazy.*





















*I think they are mostly looking better:yay: today..*


*Almost forgot... raised the light back up to 18" from tips.... Temps. at the tallest tips is now 84F*


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 16, 2006)

*Got some good info from here:
http://www.buzzgrower.com/growingproblems1.html

*

*
Based on the info I read there + the chart I think I'm at least "TESTING" for the  solution.*

 :48:


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 16, 2006)

Don't set a date for watering yet. I think you should just keep an eye on them. When it seems that the first few inches are getting dry it's time to water again. But your plants look good enough to eat. Much better than my first crop, oh... you don't even want to know. Just know your doing alright. You'll learn some tricks and what to look for. Read up, then you'll know all our mistakes. 

Huggy B


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 16, 2006)

If you keep deciding when your plants are going to get water instead of watering them when the PLANTS want water, you're going to have a heck of a time growing.

If you water by the WEIGHT of the container by gently lifting the edge of each container, you'll get accustomed to what the weight is when they're ok and when they need watering. This is the proper method to use until you know more about growing weed.

If you wait until the 27th, 11 days without watering, you're going to keep stressing your plants until they turn into Hermies.

Please try what I'm telling you. Your plants will love you for it.


----------



## WubDaBuds (Nov 17, 2006)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> Don't set a date for watering yet. I think you should just keep an eye on them. When it seems that the first few inches are getting dry it's time to water again. But your plants look good enough to eat. Much better than my first crop, oh... you don't even want to know. Just know your doing alright. You'll learn some tricks and what to look for. Read up, then you'll know all our mistakes.
> 
> Huggy B





			
				Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> If you keep deciding when your plants are going to get water instead of watering them when the PLANTS want water, you're going to have a heck of a time growing.
> 
> If you water by the WEIGHT of the container by gently lifting the edge of each container, you'll get accustomed to what the weight is when they're ok and when they need watering. This is the proper method to use until you know more about growing weed.
> 
> ...




*Great advise guys.

You know, I am a bright guy and have been reading, reading, reading.... This FORUM ROCKS!

Thanks again for keeping an eye out for the new guys.:ccc:

Please feel free to help me out... I would like the best quality, yeild, and grow time.


*


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> If you keep deciding when your plants are going to get water instead of watering them when the PLANTS want water, you're going to have a heck of a time growing.
> 
> If you water by the WEIGHT of the container by gently lifting the edge of each container, you'll get accustomed to what the weight is when they're ok and when they need watering. This is the proper method to use until you know more about growing weed.
> 
> ...


 
I tried the 'schedule' thing and the 'scratching top of soil' thing and being new they did not work for me.  Stoney is right, going by pot weight definately the easiest and  saved a few of my plants.  Every day when you check them, just tilt the pot a little so you can feel the weight.  The pots will lighten up alot when the plants go dry.  Don't worry about who gets water when, just water them as needed.

Good Luck


----------

